# Matching pair



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

converted 5500 green mag elite cs converted to ct mint no scratches, 6500ct mag elite mint same condition 240.00 for the pair....


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Im first... please check your pm for phone number to send pics


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Less than an hour, with no pics at that!
Thanks for saving me from myself Madman...


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

sent you both my cell number if you are interested will send photos tomorrow price is shipped


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

close reels are sold thanks


----------

